# Could a Stellate Ganglion Block make me worse? Is this PTSD?



## SomeEnglishGuy (Dec 30, 2019)

I got my DP/DR from a terrible MDMA comedown (where I was having 20 panic attacks a day etc.). At one point, I thought I was literally gonna die (I thought I had serotonin syndrome) and rushed to hospital.

I did not get the DP/DR from MDMA per se, as for 2 days after using the drug I was "ok". It was the comedown itself that transitioned me into DP/DR.

Since then, I've been suffering from muscle tightness, DP/DR, constant feeling of unease. It was like my adrenaline was super super high at the start and slowly it decreased like 50%, but it's still a lot higher than before I ever took MDMA if you understand. One time I felt better was after getting on a plane abroad, I believe it released so much adrenaline that it made me feel better when I landed, since I had been so scared to fly beforehand.

I also suffer from mood swings and bouts of anger/rage. I do not suffer from flashbacks or nightmares (although I had a couple where I took the drug again in the 1st month after the comedown). I am extremely scared of/anxiety triggered by doing things like taking omega 3 tablets etc. At first I was scared to even drink coffee or eat chocolate (as it might affect my brain??). If I smell weed I literally hold my breath and walk as fast as i can, even though it's not really possible for me to get high.

I wake up a couple times each night, although I don't really have trouble falling asleep. I felt like since the comedown, I have not had a moment where I've felt truly calm/relaxed in 2.5 years. It does feel like my sympathetic nervous system "turned on" and never "turned off". This is why I am considering the Stellate Ganglion Block.

I have read a case on "SuicideWatch" sadly, of a guy who was inpatient for DP/DR and anxiety, other problems and then had the Stellate Ganglion Block done. He said this made his DP/DR worse and he couldn't feel his body. I am scared to go for it, although in my case I feel that it might help me.

Opinions?


----------



## SomeEnglishGuy (Dec 30, 2019)

SomeEnglishGuy said:


> I got my DP/DR from a terrible MDMA comedown (where I was having 20 panic attacks a day etc.). At one point, I thought I was literally gonna die (I thought I had serotonin syndrome) and rushed to hospital.
> 
> I did not get the DP/DR from MDMA per se, as for 2 days after using the drug I was "ok". It was the comedown itself that transitioned me into DP/DR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adean (May 28, 2021)

Can you reach out to me? This happened to me.


----------



## rpalms (Sep 27, 2021)

SomeEnglishGuy said:


> I got my DP/DR from a terrible MDMA comedown (where I was having 20 panic attacks a day etc.). At one point, I thought I was literally gonna die (I thought I had serotonin syndrome) and rushed to hospital.
> 
> I did not get the DP/DR from MDMA per se, as for 2 days after using the drug I was "ok". It was the comedown itself that transitioned me into DP/DR.
> 
> ...



This is a long shot, but I hope you are still on this forum and get this reply. I'd love to connect. In the same situation and considering stellate ganglion block.


----------



## rpalms (Sep 27, 2021)

Adean said:


> Can you reach out to me? This happened to me.


Also would love to speak to you.


----------



## Adean (May 28, 2021)

rpalms said:


> Also would love to speak to you.


The same thing happened to me as the man who couldn’t feel his body. It’s been 6 months and I am still in hell. I had mild DP/DR but had a lot of anxiety/panic. I was in benzo withdrawal (prescribed and taken for sleep initially) but I was experiencing dissociation mildly before from what I now know was probably a neurotransmitter dysfunction from too high of herbals (prescribed) Essentially, the anaesthetic worse off and I was left unable to feel my body, my eyeballs, waking up, the breeze, when I sweat. I couldn’t even feel the need to use the bathroom for a long time. I had severe suicidal ideation and panic, couldn’t walk for weeks, and the pressure in my ears and sinuses is completely altered. This procedure is NOT without risk. There is a Facebook forum group where multiple people have experienced adverse reactions. And a lot of them were not even dealing with DP/DR. One man had severe depression and anhedonia with mild DP and he said his thoughts no longer felt like his own and he was severely anxious. He also has chronic insomnia now. Another woman I speak to regularly is still dealing with the same ear issues and pressure problems as well as worsened panic and anxiety. She briefly had feelings of dissociation also.

i had c6 and c4 done on the right side and I immediately went limp on my entire left side. My resting heart rate proceeded to be 143 beats per minute in the days following and I had no clue other than the alarm bells going off in the ER. The medical professionals scoff at me and just tell me I am mental. I had never depersonalized in my life before taking prescribed benzos and the GABA effecting herbals doctors put me on. My only option it seems is to do my best to work a neuroplasticity program called DNRS to help heal my limbic system. I spoke to one kind medical professional who does this procedure and he essentially said that we will now start seeing more and more adverse reactions because this procedure is only now becoming common. Yes, it has been around for 100 years but it’s NOT a common procedure and that’s why there is minimal literature on people having adverse reactions. I know of at least 3 other people who have had issues with it. ITS NOT WORTH IT. Use the power of neuroplasticity and apply yourself to something like DNRS, or the Gupta Program. Or the work of Dr. Joe Dispenza. I wish I would have when this was less severe. I had the procedure done 04/27/2021 and I still can’t feel my body. 

I have been trying to find the person who also had this happened to no avail.


----------



## Kittymoo (10 mo ago)

I had a stellate ganglion block in late 2020. It didn't do much for me. My diagnosis is complex PTSD and I'm extremely numbed out and shut down.


----------



## Kittymoo (10 mo ago)

Adean said:


> The same thing happened to me as the man who couldn’t feel his body. It’s been 6 months and I am still in hell. I had mild DP/DR but had a lot of anxiety/panic. I was in benzo withdrawal (prescribed and taken for sleep initially) but I was experiencing dissociation mildly before from what I now know was probably a neurotransmitter dysfunction from too high of herbals (prescribed) Essentially, the anaesthetic worse off and I was left unable to feel my body, my eyeballs, waking up, the breeze, when I sweat. I couldn’t even feel the need to use the bathroom for a long time. I had severe suicidal ideation and panic, couldn’t walk for weeks, and the pressure in my ears and sinuses is completely altered. This procedure is NOT without risk. There is a Facebook forum group where multiple people have experienced adverse reactions. And a lot of them were not even dealing with DP/DR. One man had severe depression and anhedonia with mild DP and he said his thoughts no longer felt like his own and he was severely anxious. He also has chronic insomnia now. Another woman I speak to regularly is still dealing with the same ear issues and pressure problems as well as worsened panic and anxiety. She briefly had feelings of dissociation also.
> 
> i had c6 and c4 done on the right side and I immediately went limp on my entire left side. My resting heart rate proceeded to be 143 beats per minute in the days following and I had no clue other than the alarm bells going off in the ER. The medical professionals scoff at me and just tell me I am mental. I had never depersonalized in my life before taking prescribed benzos and the GABA effecting herbals doctors put me on. My only option it seems is to do my best to work a neuroplasticity program called DNRS to help heal my limbic system. I spoke to one kind medical professional who does this procedure and he essentially said that we will now start seeing more and more adverse reactions because this procedure is only now becoming common. Yes, it has been around for 100 years but it’s NOT a common procedure and that’s why there is minimal literature on people having adverse reactions. I know of at least 3 other people who have had issues with it. ITS NOT WORTH IT. Use the power of neuroplasticity and apply yourself to something like DNRS, or the Gupta Program. Or the work of Dr. Joe Dispenza. I wish I would have when this was less severe. I had the procedure done 04/27/2021 and I still can’t feel my body.
> 
> I have been trying to find the person who also had this happened to no avail.


Wow, this is just dreadful. I hope that you get better. I didn't know this was possible.


----------

